# Rare audio gear sounds better than current gear?



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I always see people everywhere selling rare audio gear claiming it was or still is the best. What makes rare audio gear better than new technology? For instance gold plated amps, audio gear from brands that don't make them anymore etc...


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

Marketing that's what! 

Honestly there is no argument that a quality old school amp will still sound good (as long as it's still up to factory spec) 20 years on. Though the idea that it will sound better than any new "equals" because it's rare or uses "exotic" components is honestly total BS. Quality is Quality no matter the time no matter the place.


----------



## Duncaneric (May 14, 2013)

I think nostalgia plays into it. Especially for people who got out of car audio and then now getting back in it. And with companies selling out and now being made to low standards, people feel "safe" buying what they used to know was quality.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

After a little freshening up they will sound just as good as new gear and look 10 times better


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I can attest that my 21 year old PPI Arts are still functional without any noticeable deterioration, though I'm sure some resistors are likely out of spec. It is nothing that I can hear. If they were to get some fresh love, I'm sure the tech would be quite happy to work on them.

Don't dismiss how long some things can go. I have a 1968 tube amp with original paper caps.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

Sine Swept said:


> Don't dismiss how long some things can go. I have a 1968 tube amp with original paper caps.


It may work but is it still preforming any where near spec. Also it may sound OK as is but if you recap it and bring it back up to spec you may be shocked by the difference. Also with caps that old it's a ticking time bomb as to when it will fail and how spectacularly it will fail.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

and thats why I haven't touched it


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Deja vu?

I've could have sworn I've seen a number of similar threads on this topic before.....hmmm. 

:dead_horse:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

*Rare audio gear sounds better than current gear?

*This statement is true under circumstantial categories. Notice the accusation remains somewhat open to opinions. Care to elaborate on the items scrutinized?


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

robert_wrath said:


> *Rare audio gear sounds better than current gear?
> 
> *This statement is true under circumstantial categories. Notice the accusation remains somewhat open to opinions. Care to elaborate on the items scrutinized?


Bingo! Something like an marble top ORION XRT 200 will wipe the floor with a brand new BOSS Phantom 2000.2 but that's like saying " I bet that my 1988 Ferrari 288 GTO will kick your Toyota Prius's ass", well ****ing duh it better.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi-FiDelity said:


> Bingo! Something like an marble top ORION XRT 200 will wipe the floor with a brand new BOSS Phantom 2000.2 but that's like saying " I bet that my 1988 Ferrari 280 GTO will kick your Toyota Prius's ass", well ****ing duh it better.


there is the other side of that too. a ferrari 308 is great iconic ferrari, but performance wise compared to, say, an STI, the scooby would put it to shame. just because it is old doesnt make it better.

(not saying I would take the ferrari )


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

minbari said:


> there is the other side of that too. a ferrari 308 is great iconic ferrari, but performance wise compared to, say, an STI, the scooby would put it to shame. just because it is old doesnt make it better.
> 
> (not saying I would take the ferrari )


Also true. Personalty I think quality is quality regardless of time or place of manufacturing. Do old school amps allow people to get High Quality components at flee market prices? Yes, some of the time any ways but at the same time you can buy something of the same quality brand new, it's just gonna cost you. Kind of like that Orion when it was new, I don't think dealers were selling them for $150-$200 back in the day. 


Also I edited my comaprison it to make it even more unfair 288 GTO V Prius.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

minbari said:


> there is the other side of that too. a ferrari 308 is great iconic ferrari, but performance wise compared to, say, an STI, the scooby would put it to shame. just because it is old doesnt make it better.
> 
> (not saying I would take the ferrari )


The 308 was iconic but it was a really bad example of Ferrari performance and engineering.
That was as close to a serious mass production car that Enzo ever got.
When I was looking for an Italian exotic back the 90's, the 308 was on the list, but after actually driving one, choosing the Pantera was an easy decision.
I'd put my old cat up against a Scooby any day. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

